# Advice for new owner (Adria Twin)



## kevwright

Hi All, this is my first post here, but I have been reading for a few days.

We (just 2 of us) decided we would like to get a Van only a few weeks ago, but I think we are getting quite close to buying an Adria Twin.

We have been to see a Tribute which was top of my list but lack of extra seatbelts in the 550 and only 1 extra (I think) in the 650 has put us off, and also having seen the Twin now, we really like the bed arrangement and it looks like the space under will make a perfect dog home.

We have to sell our car to afford this, and I am wondring how many of you also did this and use the Twin as a day to day "car"?

Also I am struggling to come to terms with the vast amount of interest we will be paying as we need to fund almost 30k and probably over 10 years to make it doable.

We have been dealing with Stowmarket Caravans who I like, and they have a 120 Multijet in stock at a screen price of £31k but has been offered to us at £29k. 

Finance has been offered at 4.95% PA which seems high to me (I am a car sales manager) but I am led to believe it is fair).

One concern we have is that our 9 year old Goldie is rather set in his ways, and when I put him in any other car than "his" Scenic he makes a bit of a fuss, and we are quite worried how he will take to van travel. Could be an expensive issue if he hates it 

Any comments most welcome.

Oh, at 46 am I old enough to buy one of these ))


Kev


----------



## carol

Hi and welcome to the world of motorhomes and indecision.

Old, young, no any age can enjoy this mode of travel.... and incidentally I think it is ruthiebabe who has a great signature..... something like a motorhome is a backpack for grownups.... how good is that....

Anyway back to the subject in hand. By the looks of it you are looking at buying new.... where do you want to use it, if you are contemplating going to Europe, have you considered a LHD.... the Adria Twin has been around for a few years, so there will be used ones available at a cheaper rate.... secondly if you do a little research on www.mobile.de and click english top right, then search, then search motorhomes on the left, and input the details I am sure you will find a lot there.

Now finance, I am not much help there, we have been fortunate to buy for cash....but I would have thought finding yourself a deal either with your bank or whatever, remortgage your house..... It is a lot of money, so don't just jump without any thought.

First motorhomes are rarely the ones you stay with.

Using it as an only vehicle, quite a few do.... but remember you will be adding a lot of miles to it, and I know Don Madge used his Timberland for about four years, before he went back and bought another car....but then Don does do more miles than most part timers...I reckon Don must normally spend about 9 months of the year travelling, not all in one go though.

Carol

Keep asking questions, someone will always try to help. I would recommend you do a search, check out the motorhomes for sale on her, they will be members.... and do not rush in to anything.


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Kev, and welcome.

Can't help you with anything but the most important consideration. We had a similar problem with our old mutt, so we put her favourite basket in the motorhome and let her sleep in it for an hour or two each day. We did this at mealtime so she was fed at the same time, and after only about half an hour she stopped singing and settled down. After a couple of days it became "her van", so no more problems.

(The neighbours didn't mind the singing - it was from an aria by Poochini). :signarg: 

Enjoy the van when you get it

Dave


----------



## CandA

Hi
Its very exciting buying your first van - and your second etc. we only have the van - a Devon Sundowner - no car and don't find this a problem, but getting to work is all done on bicycles, so we're lucky there.
We did the re-mortgaging thing to finance the Sundowner - that way you can spread it over 25 years. Also, we're only in our 40s and hoping to go full-time in 18 months time. Do it now, is one of our mottos.
Have fun.
Carol


----------



## kevwright

Wow, 4 replies in under an hour!

A bit more info to consider. We rent a house so no remortgaging for us. I could use some of my cash but lost interest seems to be similar to the interest you pay and I (illogically) like ot have some small savings.....

We do want a new one, not 100% sure why, but there it is.

I think we have to accept that we will put the miles on, BUT work for Jackie is only about 6 miles a day, so not too bad. 

Usage?

2 weeks twice a year in the Lake District, and most weeks (our weekends are Tuesday/Wednesday) we hope to buggar off for an overnight most weeks weather permitting!

Dave, you are right, most important is Max, and I like your idea of getting him used to it static etc, and feeding him in it. Once reason for the Twin is the fantastic space under the bed, seems ideal for making a dog kennel out of )


Kev


----------



## oldenstar

Don't know if my comments will help in any way, but here goes.
We have a Tribute 550 bought new in April this year, and we do use it i.e. 7500 miles so far and counting.
At about 18ft long I am happy to take it anywhere, and it just about fits in most parking spaces, so it could be an only vehicle.
It is a fabulous driver's vehicle and I really can't fault it, other than the standard Fiat slightly notchy gearbox.
However after 30 days away recently, living continuously in the van, we (somewhat older than you) have decided we should have a fixed bed, so we have looked at the Adria Twin too. An excellent vehicle.
BUT the base version of the Adria Twin has none of the bells and whistles of the Tribute-smaller engine which means 5 gears, not six-no cruise control (essential having had it for 6 months)-no metallic paint-no alloy wheels-no cab blinds-I don't think it has elec mirrors but could be wrong there.
And Adria's prices for options as above are extortionate-engine upgrade to match the Tribute over £2k- so to match the Tribute spec the Adria price would be over £35k and I am not prepared to go there.
Only real alternatives with fixed beds in Van Conversions are the new Moncayo Flamenco, and the Devon Monaco, both up around £35k.
So it looks as if we will go the low profile coachbuilt route, regrettably, to get what we want-meaning slightly less handy around towns and car parks etc.
So, as a new motorhomer why not test the water with a second hand Adria Twin, on the older Fiat chassis? It is pretty similar, certainly for the dog, and would save you about £6k I would think.
HTH in some way.
PS Duh-just reread your post and you say the Twin offered IS a 120 multijet-In that case it appears a good deal if new. Sorry, put it down to me age.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

I use my current van as daily transport and although it's a few feet shorter than the Twin and initially it took a bit of getting used to, I've found it OK, except for multi storeys :lol: .
We're still hovering over the Twin as our 'Next Van'. We love the rear bed and the dog space underneath and the onboard shower BUT the OH has taken against the lack of worktop. If we can find a good craftsperson who'll make a matching extra worktop for it somehow, I think we'll be a customer too.
I think you'll find that any secondhand Twins on the market are based on the old Ducato with a slightly different (and imho slightly worse) layout. The new Twin has only been around for about a year.
It sounds like you're getting a £2K (6.5%) discount which isn't bad and 4.95% is a good rate (although stated rates can be deceiving). 
As you're buying a stock van you won't be tempted by the options list for which Adria charge extortionate prices e.g Fiat Commercial charge a list price of £650 for cab aircon on a Ducato van, but Adria charge £1,100. 
Good luck with your dilemma.
Andy


----------



## kevwright

Hi oldenstar, yes I am fairly sure the one I am being offered is a 120, it definately has the 6 speed box and Air Con (or at least it has an AC button!)

Am I right in saying the Tribby and the Adria (assuming both are 120) have the same base van?

Another reason I went off the Tribby is that my OH likes to go to bed before me, so the (semi) fixed bed on the twin seems a great idea.

Also, I meant to ask, how does insurance compare to a car, keeping in mind we will want to use it as our car.

Kev


----------



## kevwright

Steamdrivenandy said:


> It sounds like you're getting a £2K (6.5%) discount which isn't bad and 4.95% is a good rate (although stated rates can be deceiving).
> As you're buying a stock van you won't be tempted by the options list for which Adria charge extortionate prices e.g Fiat Commercial charge a list price of £650 for cab aircon on a Ducato van, but Adria charge £1,100.
> Good luck with your dilemma.
> Andy


I think the (close by) table can help with the lack of worktop?

I am fairly sure the one we are being offered has Air Con, so maybe it is a better offer that it looks? Of course, we may not get that one as it might go, so we wll see.

I am OK working out rates as my job is sales manager and finance manager for a local car dealership )

Jackie works at the local Asda, so at least the carpark is big )))

Kev


----------



## oldenstar

Same base van as the Tribute 650 I would think, but the Tributes do come with most of the goodies as standard-wizard mirrors etc-
But if your van has got Air con too-wow, excellent.
I personally was agreeably surprised by the insurance costs, which I found to be similar to car costs-plus mine gives full European cover plus AA cover in UK and Europe too.


----------



## 101723

Hi Kev, we have had our Twin for a few months now, ours is also the 120, which is the more powerful engine with the 6 speed gearbox, it drives like a large car and after a short while you drive it as such, it does in excess of 30mpg and as soon as we sell our Landrover either my wife or myself will drive it daily, (we havent decided which one yet!) we also first decided on the trigano until we saw the twin! 
It has since lived up-to all our requirements, the double bed is fantastic, as comfortable as at home but also so practical, as you say the space underneath is invaluable, we do amongst other things house our dog under there, although as you can see from my avatar is only a small dog, but there is plenty of room for a bigger dog, the other useful thing about the bed is the ability to be able to lift it up and stow it in the vertical position to be able to use the walk through space, last week I had 5 foot fence panels in there and another time a triple extension ladder right through to between the two front seats! thus making it an ideal day to day vehicle with great carrying capacity, but more than anything we love our trips away in it, weekends away at the drop of a hat, as for coming to terms with paying for it, life is not a rehearsal, so enjoy it today I wish I had done it earlier! 

Terrier


----------



## kevwright

Thanks so much to you all so far, most encouraging. Great news about insurance.


Can't wait till next week now to go drive the thing  


Kev


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi, Kev

Glad you found some help on here.

We met the following couple at the MHF rally in Stourport over the summer : :: click here ::

They love their Adria Twin, and you can read about their travels on the other parts of their website.

The bad news is you've just run out of your 5 free posts, so you might like to think about subscribing? :: Advantages :: to subscribing and :: the means to subscribe :: are just a click away! :wink:

Adria seem to have hit the nail on the head with this van, and some of their coachbuilts look pretty good too!

Gerald


----------



## gaspode

Hi Kev

One point to bear in mind on the insurance front is that many motorhome policies exclude travel to and from the place of work so make sure you query that when getting a quote. You'll also find that several specialist motorhome insurers offer discounts to MHF subscribers so as Gerald says, it would be worth your while forking out a tenner to subscribe here, you're likely to save more than that on your first years premium in addition to getting loads of free advice.


----------



## kevwright

I guess I have either broken your 5 free posts or paid £10 then 

Thanks for the insurance tips.

I must go to bed now 

Kev


----------



## 107012

We have a new one on the red badge. We picked it up on the 26th Sept, so not long. yes, it has elec windows/mirrors and the air con(which they tried to charge us for). You can find my other posts on search and so shan't bore everyone by repeating what I have already said about it. I just wanted to say,.....what a good price!


----------



## 105062

Hi Kev, I would echo what Oldenstar has said, if you are having to use the vehicle to park in city carparks you need as short a wheelbase as possible to park in car spaces without blocking the access lanes with your front end ( Height restrictions allowing) The 650 at (19 ft 8") is only a couple of feet longer than the 550 but in some city car parks can make all the difference and I guess the twin is nearly 20ft as well. 

I too, after spending the year in the Tribby, would like fixed beds and one extra bed for teenage son who now wants to come away in it :roll: but to get them the vehicle will need to be even longer, wider and more expensive. We are both retired so I do not have to use the van for work so can pick and choose where to park but do use it as a day van and are out most days taking ourselves, lads / grandkids for days out so I also need a practical size van. If I need to go to city car parks then I use the car but it is still easier to park in popular spots with a panel van size vehicle.

If the new "Black Back" Tribby is out now you may find some good deals on the original "Silver back" version ! :wink: The twin may be re-modelling hence your bargain price for a 120 with aircon which was a factory option on the Twin but not on the Tribby ( cost me £2k for a Fiat retrofit)

Cheers p


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

kevwright said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you're getting a £2K (6.5%) discount which isn't bad and 4.95% is a good rate (although stated rates can be deceiving).
> As you're buying a stock van you won't be tempted by the options list for which Adria charge extortionate prices e.g Fiat Commercial charge a list price of £650 for cab aircon on a Ducato van, but Adria charge £1,100.
> Good luck with your dilemma.
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> I think the (close by) table can help with the lack of worktop?
> 
> I am fairly sure the one we are being offered has Air Con, so maybe it is a better offer that it looks? Of course, we may not get that one as it might go, so we wll see.
> 
> Kev,
> 
> I am OK working out rates as my job is sales manager and finance manager for a local car dealership )
> 
> Jackie works at the local Asda, so at least the carpark is big )))
> 
> Kev
Click to expand...

I keep telling the OH that the table will do for extra worktop space but she's adamant.

The problem is she's been spoilt by the worktop on our current van which circa 5ft x 2ft, see:

http://www.horizons-unlimited.co.uk/innovation/innovation_1.html

and no matter how I try to persuade her she keeps stonewalling.

Andy


----------



## suffolkian

Hi Kev

I too have used Stowmarket Caravans in the past and I'm sure they (Paul) will treat you well. Sadly I didn't buy my M/H through them as they didn't have the model I wanted - and I wanted to buy new.

Re the dog question. My 2 labs have travelled many miles by car and had no problem with it. We used to tow a caravan and the dogs got really excited whenever we hitched up. However the M/H affords less support for them when on the move and they cant see out of the window. On their first trip in the M/H they were a little unsettled in the back so we went to somewhere familiar that we all enjoy - dogs especially. Once they realised that the 'van' took them to exciting places and was just like a caravan inside they took to it like a duck to water. I expect that Max will adjust to the change and end up having a ball.

Good luck in whatever you choose.
Ian


----------



## 105109

*Insurance for motorhomes*

Hi Kev,

noticed someone said that some motorhome insurers don't cover travel to and from work. Seems daft, what is motor insurance for?

We also have business cover included in our insurance for our Tribute 550. We had a business, still do some, and very occasionally carry goods in the van. My OH is most particular that business cover is included "just in case". We are with NFU, have been since our first motorhome in 2000, never had any problems with NFU and consider insurance very reasonable.

Good luck with new van.

Jacobite


----------



## Zebedee

I don't know if Adrian Flux insures M/Hs, but they are a lot more flexible than most.

They used to specialise in Kit Cars at a time when most other insurers wouldn't even offer a quote, but have branched out now. Could be worth a browse or a phone call.

Dave


----------



## rowley

Andy asked about a worktop. I removed the door that is fitted under the bed and used part of that as a fold down worktop that extends approx half way across the sliding door. My wife is suffering from depression at the moment and does not like the heavy tint on the windows.


----------



## tramp

*adria twin*

hi all,
we have the new twin and my wife uses it on a daily bais with no prob`s, overall van excellent layout but it all depends on what you want fixed bed or traditonal uk layout. The adrias are well built and with tlc should go the distance no prob`s. tailor made external screen a must for extended winter use and the extended version helps with the fiat water prob till the fix comes along.

The only main prob with the twin as we see it is the front revolving seats as you catch your calfs but many people overcome this with cut up tennis balls etc, and if thats all thats wrong it must be a good one.

tramp,


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: adria twin*



tramp said:


> hi all,
> tailor made external screen a must for extended winter use and the extended version helps with the fiat water prob till the fix comes along.
> 
> The only main prob with the twin as we see it is the front revolving seats as you catch your calfs but many people overcome this with cut up tennis balls etc, and if thats all thats wrong it must be a good one.
> 
> tramp,


Congrats Tramp! It's like being a kid at Christmas again isn't it.

Glad to hear you are pleased with the Taylor Made screen as I shall get one as soon as I can make contact. He must be at the show I guess.

Enjoy the new van . . I'm certain you will.

Dave


----------



## kevwright

Thanks to all of you, we are going to try it on Wednesday.

Kev


----------



## 107373

Too young?!!! I just got my first MH (Tribby650) at 39. Why wait? Go for it, you can always get a cheap car, you'll always regret not getting a van earlier!
I went for the remortgage option. It's a long term purchase, and if it all gets too much, the residuals on the MH means that you will get back a decent amount of the purchase price.
I use the Tribute most days (it gets better mpg than our Scenic!) and I find it easy enough to park. You'll get fit as you have to park a bit further from Tescos door!
Best of luck!
Tribute


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

I'm waiting for my Taylormade screens at the moment.
I ordered them a week or so ago but Mrs Taylor told me that they were away being sewn together.
She said they'd be picked up from the sewers last Thursday and despatched Friday, but maybe she forgot hubby would be away at the NEC.

Andy


----------



## oldun

I have an Orion Pavo (Autosleeper Symbol) and it replaced my Renault Scenic and I was surprised at the insurance I now pay - far less than for my Scenic yet it also includes AA cover plus 12 months use in the EU. I am with Safeguard.


----------



## 107476

Lbusdriver said:


> yes, it has elec windows/mirrors and the air con(which they tried to charge us for).!


Hi

Are you saying that the 2.3 model comes with aircon as standard in the price ????

When I look at their 2008 catalogue its lists it as an optional extra

Twin 2.2 £30947
Twin 2.3 £33326

Cab air con £1100

Looking to get one in the next few weeks after going to the show

Cheeers

Jack


----------

